# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box شفرة فك شفرة unlock doro 612

## mohamed73

فك شفرة unlock doro 612      

```
SigmaKey v.2.29.15
290155799 Sigma dongle 2.29, Initializing...OK
Pack 1: Activated
Pack 2: Activated
Pack 3: Not activated
--------- 2018-12-30 11:47:10 ---------
SigmaKey 2.29.15 MTK: Direct unlock
Z3X BOX Serial Port (COM8), Provider: FTDI, Driver ver.: 2.4.16.0, Date: 17/02/2009, FTDIBUS\COMPORT&VID_0403&PID_0011
Baud rate: 19200
Release "Power on" button!
Baseband Processor: MT6253, HW Rev. A.04, SW Rev. A.00
Serial number: E3D3EA1400F61814A57E811DA1F63D28
Testing external RAM...8 Mb
Detecting flash...NOR, ID: 00898904-00000000, manufacturer: Intel, model: M18LR256B
Flash size: 32 Mb, TOP
File system: 13.75 Mb @ 01240000
Firmware: YACHT_S07A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.YACHT-S07A_DORO612_L18FR_203_120903
Hardware IMEI: 359639041468572
Mounting system disk...#1
Security area saved to "x:\xxxxxxxxxx\SigmaKey\security backup\0290155799\359639041468572_YACHT_S07A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00_YACHT-S07A_DORO612_L18FR_203_120903.skb"
Unlocking phone...Done
```

----------


## kerkuklu

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## bahakumaty

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------

